# DSP1124 only 1.4 now?



## sirfifer (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm getting ready to order my BFD but I wanted to check to see what people are getting now. Is everyone who orders their DSP1124 from a major source new been getting one with v1.4 firmware the past few months?

I'm wondering if it is at all an issue or should I try to see if anyone within driving distance has one I can have them verify or check out myself.

Thanks!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not just pick one up at your local Guitar Center and see? They have an easy return policy.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## puneet_dh (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ,

I am not in US and I got mine and it is ver 1.0.
I am not sure if this version has any issues but this is my only choice.
If I am correct ver 1.3 had midi issues hence 1.4 is required.Any one know of issue with ver 1.0?


Puneet


----------

